# How much puniushment can a cyclocross take?



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Yesterday I took my new cyclocross bike for a ride on some fairly easy singletrack trails. Had a blast and was amazed at how fast it was compared to my mountain bike. This upcoming weekend I'm planning to ride a more technical trail with a lot more turns, climbing...and bumps. I will try to ride around many of the bumps, but in some cases, it won't be possible. Just wanted to know what kind of effect bumps and bruises will have on rigid forks and rims over time. Also, any advice on how to avoid getting injured on the cross bike due to the geometry and handling differences compared to a mountain bike?


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

getagrip said:


> Yesterday I took my new cyclocross bike for a ride on some fairly easy singletrack trails. Had a blast and was amazed at how fast it was compared to my mountain bike. This upcoming weekend I'm planning to ride a more technical trail with a lot more turns, climbing...and bumps. I will try to ride around many of the bumps, but in some cases, it won't be possible. Just wanted to know what kind of effect bumps and bruises will have on rigid forks and rims over time. Also, any advice on how to avoid getting injured on the cross bike due to the geometry and handling differences compared to a mountain bike?


You'll bend rims and ruin tires/tubes before you reach the limits of the bike.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

If if it gets really rough either you will pinch flat or your body will tell you to slow down. I've seen CX bikes ride really tough lines with a good rider.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

CX = fast but unforgiving

I've ridden trails on my CX bike that guys were riding on 8" bikes. Admittedly we were going fairly slow, what with the wheelie drops and all, but we were riding some fairly brutal stuff. I've also ridden more typical "XC" terrain and was able to keep up with good mountain bikers. I was definitely much closer to the "oh $#!T" threshold on the downhills but feeling pretty good about myself on the uphills. The bikes are strong, but you'll feel the trail in ways most people haven't in 20 years. 

Basically, you are asking for technique on how to ride a rigid bike - and that is: YOU are the suspension. Keep your body VERY loose and try to just flow over bumps and obstacles. Get comfortable with having your tires in contact with the ground a lot less. It is not really 'cross vs. mountain, it is suspension vs. none.

If your bike is well built, it will handle anything your body can handle just fine. If you have an ultra-light build, and you don't have any finesse, you are sure to bend something.

My only caveat to all this is that 'cross bikes usually have bars quite low compared to a mountain bike. If you want to take it mountain biking, having your bars up near (or above) seat height makes your life easier. Your back and ability to flow on the bike will thank you.

-Damon


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

The main problems with cross bikes on the trails -
Weaker brakes.
Easier to flat.
Higher gearing.
Tire/toe overlap.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

GMF said:


> CX = fast but unforgiving
> 
> Basically, you are asking for technique on how to ride a rigid bike - and that is: YOU are the suspension. Keep your body VERY loose and try to just flow over bumps and obstacles. Get comfortable with having your tires in contact with the ground a lot less. It is not really 'cross vs. mountain, it is suspension vs. none.
> 
> -Damon


+1 on that. i don't own a mountain bike, but ride a lot of singletrack with my cross bike. when i first started, my arms and hands would be in bad shape after even moderate trails. you have to be very lose in your hoods not to get the 'hand claw.' i also installed interrupter levers to give another hand position on trails......lots of enthusiasts here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/cyclocross/cross-bikes-singletrack-post-your-photos-728285.html


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*it can take alot, but can you?*

Alot of the jarring ride of a CX bike can be mitigated using high volume tires, adjustments to tire psi, double wrapped bars, level seat - bar height and a relaxed riding style.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

On a true mountain bike trail (somewhat technical) a cross bike should be slower than a mtb, assuming the same rider. It might feel fast, but that's likely due to feeling every little bump. A cross tire simply doesn't stick as well as a mtb tire in turns and while you're riding through bumps on a fat mtb tire the cross tire is bouncing all over the place or flatting if you run the pressure too low.

My cross bike has disc brakes so stopping isn't an issue. Every once in awhile it's fun to take on the mtb trails, but that's only because you have to ride the trail differently on a cross bike. You can take a road bike on just about any mtb trail you want as well, that doesn't mean it's faster or more fun. A skilled rider can ride just about any bike on any trail, but you can guarantee they'll be faster and more comfortable on the right tool for the job.

You probably won't break your cross bike on a tougher trail, unless you try to ride it like a mountain bike. If you do so you'll likely have problems with your tires/tubes first then wheels.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

If the question is equipment, a cross bike will be fine on pretty technical trails (so long as you aren't doing anything that could be described as "hucking!"). I've ridden a surly cross check for a couple years on t technical -non-dirt jump- singletrack without so much as a bent rim. Pinch flats can be a problem, so i usually ride with pretty high pressure especially on the back. 

Otherwise, i don't think there is a "right tool for the job" within reason. it's a matter not so much of suspension v non suspension or proper MTB v cross bike as better or worse, they are just very different rides. as with all off road riding, it takes building up your confidence in different situations and doing what is most fun to you.


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

I moronically took my CX with burly 32h rims & Speedmax Pro 32 at about 55psi with tubes down a super nasty mtb trail (wasn't planned, the other riders took the diversion on what was supposed to be a pretty tame ride hence my CX along). Dirt was somewhat packed but most of the descent was rock slabs and ruts. The limiting factors were brake power/modulation and tire traction.

I was more concerned about body durability on this section than the bike's integrity.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

running 40's or 42's will help if you're not a racer type and ride a cross bike just for a change of pace--like myself.

regardless of what the weight weenies and the racer boy types say, the bigger wheels and 42mm knobby tires are still faster on the pavement than MTB tires, whether the MTB tires have knobs or not. 

i speak from experience...


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Your body will probably get punished before the bike does. If it hurts, slow down. Took my old CX bike on many technical trails. One trail in particular really showed me what my limitations on the bike were. Not a trail that you can really just slow down on. In some sections you basically either commit or don't. At the bottom, my back was sore, but the bike was perfectly fine.


----------



## tidelag (Oct 6, 2005)

Cool, thanks for starting the thread. I am smelling on buying some 35mm tyres to my steelracer to make it winterCX. Why shouldn't I play on singletracks? 

How it's the dropbar compared to a "normal" flat-/riser-bar?

I have Compact: 39:23 would be the lowest gearing. Would it make some problems on singetracks?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes. Unless you're really fit and/or ride somewhere flat 39/23 will be brutal. I use a 12-27 with a 39 small chainring. If you can't climb it you'll have to run.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

I've found an 11/28 cassette with a 46/34 chainring setup to be very versatile for both club road rides and proper off-roading (in the mtb sense).


----------



## zac102 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just be careful on drops and jumps (ie. avoid them). A guy I ride with managed to sheer off his head tube after catching a little air.


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

Not me but from a local race and quickly becoming a favorite picture. I think the key is to ride smooth including obviously the landings for any air time.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Some like their CX a bit rough.

Here's some footage from a race series. Translated, the series is called Wrong Trails CX:






VPCX Kivikko 1/4 from Rhubarb on Vimeo.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

bike_daemon said:


> Not me but from a local race and quickly becoming a favorite picture. I think the key is to ride smooth including obviously the landings for any air time.


Badass!


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

It will take as much punishment as it can right to the point of failure!... LOL

Not really the nature of the beast, but it sure is fun to try. Others have, others will, and that's what makes it so "good" around here!

It would be fun to have a "hybrid" form of a CX for trails, wider tires and room in the frame for them, really good brakes, Smaller C-rings up front, bash guard to huck a logover once in a while if ya don't fel like a runover, but still the CX platfom, not a monstercrosser.

Hum, I think the AcyOx torch is talking to me?

All hail John Tomac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PedalDriven (Dec 1, 2011)

I often ride my CX bike where I ride my MTN bike. Lots of climbing up single track, boulder features, twisty singletrack, creeks, etc. There are a few places where I have to hike-a-bike and having cantis does make you more cautious on fast descents on bumpy single track as the stopping power is not as good as disc brakes but its all good. Riding in places like this tunes up your handling skills. My back and knees do pay the price at times.


----------



## fatnold (Sep 18, 2005)

CX frames have a pretty low BB height. This combined with a big ring mean you will drag your arse by accident in the tech stuff. Stay loose and you will be suprised where you can ride the thing.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Tough


----------



## souzgs (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, mine wasn't strong enough to withstand my idiot move of driving into the garage with it on my roof rack a couple of weeks ago! Luckily my house is brick.

Sidenote: it's hard to see, but it didn't fail right at the welds. It buckled the top and down tubes. Pretty strong in my opinion.


----------



## rjwall (Jul 25, 2011)

Put that frame on craig's list! i see only 'minor dents' on the top and down tubes.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*You should contact*



souzgs said:


> Well, mine wasn't strong enough to withstand my idiot move of driving into the garage with it on my roof rack a couple of weeks ago! Luckily my house is brick.
> 
> Sidenote: it's hard to see, but it didn't fail right at the welds. It buckled the top and down tubes. Pretty strong in my opinion.


REDLINE, tell um what happened and see if theyll sell you a crash replacement.


----------



## PedalDriven (Dec 1, 2011)

souzgs said:


> Well, mine wasn't strong enough to withstand my idiot move of driving into the garage with it on my roof rack a couple of weeks ago! Luckily my house is brick.
> 
> Sidenote: it's hard to see, but it didn't fail right at the welds. It buckled the top and down tubes. Pretty strong in my opinion.


I did that during the summer with my Dawg on the roof. :madman: Luckily I was entering the garage very slow. I only skinned a small section of cable housing and scratched my Thomson stem. No damage on the garage door header/stucco. The real damage was on my beloved 2008 VW Rabbit.  The Yakima towers slammed backwards and dented the hell out of the back sides of the roof where the towers sit. I got it fixed but it was an expense that could have gone somewhere else... like on bike goodies. :madmax:

-Cheers.


----------



## souzgs (Jun 2, 2009)

jrm said:


> REDLINE, tell um what happened and see if theyll sell you a crash replacement.


Not a bad idea. I'm not devastated by the loss since it was on the lower end of the cost spectrum. Who knows? This might be my ticket for an upgrade!


----------



## souzgs (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry for your incident! I was very lucky: a tall vehicle (landcruiser) and brick above the garage door. The roof rack was moved out of alignment quite a bit, but there was no damage to the vehicle.

Counting my blessings as it could have been much, much worse.


----------

